# Guardian Schematic



## rmjlmartin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi! I am troubleshooting a guardian build for a friend, and I discovered that the build document doesn't have the schematic in it. Do you have one available?

Thanks!


----------



## rmjlmartin (Sep 5, 2019)

Does anyone have the schematic for the Guardian OD?


----------



## Teddeeh (Sep 6, 2019)

I do believe the thorpy ones have been omitted as per thorpys request. “Exclusives” if you will. I could be wrong, but i think that was the deal with the muffroom cloud.


----------



## rmjlmartin (Sep 6, 2019)

Ok, thanks. So this one is going to be a bit more fun to troubleshoot...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 6, 2019)

Anyone with a board and a little patience can reverse-engineer the schematic.


----------



## rmjlmartin (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes, I know you can, and I've done it myself, but it's a lot more difficult in a fully populated board with pots and all.


----------

